# after the rain - crete



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a nice piece from Vimeo - what I would call moving stills - the shots are framed as still images could be but are video - some excellent composition shots here - not too far from you DF? His other one Seashore#4 (Australian landscape) is similar in method.

After the rain (Crete) on Vimeo


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Crete is a large island about 12 hours away by boat .. lovely place .. went there about 20 years ago when I could afford to run a car ..

Beautiful film that .. obviously giving much more life to the scenes than any still shot would do .. brilliant idea I think .. and not far removed from those time laps films that I have come to like so much!

Thanks again for sharing and bringing again something new (for me) to the forum ..


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice piece of film. At first glance, the building with the bell ( @1:25 in film) looks like it was shot using IR!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I liked the piece of rusty re-bar, looked like a shepherds crook. Guessing that's why he shot it, though.


----------

